# Need N Scale Helicopter



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't find one. All I need is a diecast model. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

found this not sure if it will help...http://www.nscale.net/forums/showthread.php?15387-N-scale-helicopters


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I found a few on Ebay from some chap in Germany for $20 each. Is it worth it to me? I don't know yet.


----------

